# Frankie'sFriend visits the FaeryBee Flock!



## FaeryBee

*I was very fortunate to have Frankie'sFriend (Madonna) 
come to stay with me for a few days while she is on holiday from Australia.

Meeting Madonna and spending time with her was wonderful. 
We went into DC to see the sights, 
BUT
the REAL reason she came to visit was to meet Peachy and the flock, 
and Kylie got in on the action as well.

Here are a few pictures taken during her visit

Madonna with Peachy Pie


Peachy loving the cuddles


Of course, Peachy got lots of love and kisses from Madonna while she was here!


Skipper (and Scooter) even allowed Madonna to rub their tummies-- 
something neither one of them will even consider accepting from me. 


Sunny and Sparky were as bright as two Sunshine Boys could be!


Pedro and Poppy had to show off their airplane for her


Skipper and Scooter demonstrated their flying abilities and showed Madonna their toys


Madonna wanted to stuff Peachy in her shirt and take him with her when she left.


Kylie enjoyed his share of attention during Madonna's visit as well






I'm truly hoping to convince Madonna to come back for another visit. 
We have SO many more things to do!

Thanks for stopping by.
:wave:​*


----------



## LynandIndigo

Awww!!!!! How wonderful that Madonna got to meet our famous Miss Deb from America.... I am so glad that the two of you had a wonderful time together.... I have met Madonba on Skype and she is a really nice warm kind person.... I so wish I could see America and meet our Miss Deb and her flock.... Kylie he is so cuddly I love him.... Madonna and Miss Deb I am happy you both got to meet one another... A beautiful friendship forever....


----------



## FaeryBee

*


LynandIndigo said:



I so wish I could see America and meet our Miss Deb and her flock.... Kylie he is so cuddly I love him.... Madonna and Miss Deb I am happy you both got to meet one another... A beautiful friendship forever....

Click to expand...

 Lyn, Hopefully someday you'll be able to visit as well. I'd love to meet you and spend time with you. :hug:*


----------



## RavensGryf

That's wonderful that you two got to meet ! How fun to be able to come overseas. Such great pics, all of them... The ones with Madonna and Kylie omg, now that's just precious ! 

Ps.. I didn't know Sunny was a girl! :laughing2: So Sunny and Poppy are the girls .


----------



## FaeryBee

*


RavensGryf said:



I didn't know Sunny was a girl! :laughing2:

Click to expand...

No, Sunny is a boy.

Unfortunately, my little Sunny is having hormonal issues and his cere has gone brown.  
The last time I treated him with Sodium Benzoate it went back to purple but once I stopped it darkened again.

I currently have him on Sodium Benzoate again and I just ordered Harrison's "Releave" to try with him. I'm really hoping it will help.*


----------



## jrook

I really enjoyed seeing these photos!! Your flock seems like they enjoyed the visit as much as you did, Deborah!! Madonna, I'm glad you were able to visit the States and Deborah!


----------



## Laceychica

how cool is that! and beautiful pics! thanks for sharing with us!!!

 I may be planning a trip to Virginia!! My friend and I want to visit the devils bathtub! are you near this place?! have you ever been there?!

btw.. this is my 100th post!! arty2: :woot:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Yes maybe one day i hope to visit the other side of the world that is also my dream... What is that saying when you wish apon a star may all of your dreams come true....
But Miss Deb don't forget you are welcome across the sea to Australia and we would love it if you come and stay with us one day..... Indigo will spoil you to bits..


----------



## RavensGryf

FaeryBee said:


> *
> No, Sunny is a boy.
> 
> Unfortunately, my little Sunny is having hormonal issues and his cere has gone brown.
> The last time I treated him with Sodium Benzoate it went back to purple but once I stopped it darkened again.
> 
> I currently have him on Sodium Benzoate again and I just ordered Harrison's "Releave" to try with him. I'm really hoping it will help.*


Oh I'm sorry Deborah!  My appologies to cute little Sunny . Sending good vibes that the Releaves works well for him!


----------



## RavensGryf

Laceychica said:


> how cool is that! and beautiful pics! thanks for sharing with us!!!
> 
> I may be planning a trip to Virginia!! My friend and I want to visit the devils bathtub! are you near this place?! have you ever been there?!
> 
> btw.. this is my 100th post!! arty2: :woot:


Yay Lacey 100 ! What is the Devil's Bathtub??

It's on my bucket list to see the Smithsonian!


----------



## Kate C

That is so great that you got to meet and visit for a few days. That's 2 Aussies now that have now been to visit you Deb. I think it is about time you made the trip out here to visit us.

Kylie is just so adorable. I just love Shelties.


----------



## Jonah

Awesome pic's....by the look's of thing's, you two nice ladies had a wonderful time, and thank you 
for sharing some of it with us....


----------



## aluz

It looks like you had a wonderful time!  Madonna really has a way with animals, it's heart warming to see how friendly Peachy is and Skipooter too considering this was the first time they met.
And those pics with Kylie are so very precious too, thanks for sharing! :hug:


----------



## Budget baby

How wonderful, could you understand Madonna when she spoke Deborah? :laughing: I bet your flock had trouble, how nice of them to be polite and act like they knew what Madonna was saying to them . The universal language of love and kindness towards animals is definitely a winner! I am so happy you both had a wonderful time together. Make sure you have enough time to show me the town.:budgie:


----------



## eduardo

*That is wonderful *


----------



## jellyblue

What a great visit you two had! Thanks for sharing all the wonderful photos.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Laceychica said:



how cool is that! and beautiful pics! thanks for sharing with us!!!

 I may be planning a trip to Virginia!! My friend and I want to visit the devils bathtub! are you near this place?! have you ever been there?!

btw.. this is my 100th post!! arty2: :woot: 

Click to expand...

 Congratulations on your 100th post!
I've never seen the Devil's Bathtub (nor even heard of it)
I'll have to do a Google-Search to learn about it. 
Perhaps I could make a trip there and meet you and your friend. :wow:



LynandIndigo said:



But Miss Deb don't forget you are welcome across the sea to Australia and we would love it if you come and stay with us one day..... Indigo will spoil you to bits..

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn! :hug:



RavensGryf said:



Oh I'm sorry Deborah!  My appologies to cute little Sunny . Sending good vibes that the Releaves works well for him.

It's on my bucket list to see the Smithsonian!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Julie.
I'm hoping little Sunny improves with the treatment. 
He's a very sweet bird and only 4 1/2 years old. :fingerx:

If you want to see the Smithsonian, realize you need a full day for each of the museums as they are huge. It's amazing how tiring it is to go through even just one a day. 

Let me know if/when you plan to make the trip -- I'd love to meet you.



Kate C said:



That is so great that you got to meet and visit for a few days. That's 2 Aussies now that have now been to visit you Deb. I think it is about time you made the trip out here to visit us.

Kylie is just so adorable. I just love Shelties.

Click to expand...

Kate, I'd love to come to Australia if only there was a way for me to borrow Skipooter's Teleporter to transport myself there in a flash! 
I don't really like traveling. I love being at home with my animals so being away for more than 3 or 4 days is very difficult for me. 
Kylie thanks you for the compliment.



Jonah said:



Awesome pic's....by the look's of thing's, you two nice ladies had a wonderful time, and thank you 
for sharing some of it with us....

Click to expand...

 It was truly great, Randy and I'm looking forward to her next visit!



aluz said:



It looks like you had a wonderful time!  Madonna really has a way with animals, it's heart warming to see how friendly Peachy is and Skipooter too considering this was the first time they met.
And those pics with Kylie are so very precious too, thanks for sharing! :hug:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ana. All the flock (and Kylie) loved Madonna and we all enjoyed her visit!



Pretty boy said:



How wonderful, could you understand Madonna when she spoke Deborah? :laughing:
I am so happy you both had a wonderful time together. 
Make sure you have enough time to show me the town.:budgie:

Click to expand...

I could understand Madonna most of the time (unless she was talking fast) although I admit I did have to ask her to repeat things now and then. :laughing:
I'm looking forward to your visit, Cathy -- think about what you most want to see and do and we'll make it happen!



eduardo said:



That is wonderful 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Dee



jellyblue said:



What a great visit you two had! Thanks for sharing all the wonderful photos.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Susan -- I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures.*


----------



## Laceychica

It is in Fort Blackmore, Virginia.



it looks sooo cool!


----------



## FaeryBee

*It does look cool.

It is also 400 miles away from me which is at least a 7.5 hour drive. :wow:

If you and your friend ever decide to go there, give me enough notice and I'll see if one of my friends would be willing to drive down there with me, spend a couple of nights and hike the Devil's Fork Loop Trail.*


----------



## Laceychica

FaeryBee said:


> *It does look cool.
> 
> It is also 400 miles away from me which is at least a 7.5 hour drive. :wow:
> 
> If you and your friend ever decide to go there, give me enough notice and I'll see if one of my friends would be willing to drive down there with me, spend a couple of nights and hike the Devil's Fork Loop Trail.*


isn't that crazy? I would be coming from Ohio and it is 428 miles. gps sais 7 hrs and 18 min, or if no traffic 6 hrs and 47 min! I will deff let you know!


----------



## Jo Ann

*Frankie's*

How wonderful that You Deb and Madonna got to meet and be wonderful ambassadors. 
Now this is what brings peace to this world. Well done and thanks for sharing with us.

Blessings, Jo Ann

It is hard to fight with one you call friend!


----------



## RavensGryf

Deborah, I'll definitely let you know if I come around  I'd love to meet you too! It is not feasible for the "forseeable" future unfortunately. I will remember the time I need to spend at the Smithsonian. SOME DAY!

That Devil's Bathtub looks like a cool attraction for hikers. I bet the scenery is beautiful too. Wouldn't that be funny to go and find a bunch of people in the 'tub'? "Okay people, clear out... I need to take pictures!" :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


RavensGryf said:



Deborah, I'll definitely let you know if I come around  I'd love to meet you too! It is not feasible for the "forseeable" future unfortunately. I will remember the time I need to spend at the Smithsonian. SOME DAY!

That Devil's Bathtub looks like a cool attraction for hikers. I bet the scenery is beautiful too. Wouldn't that be funny to go and find a bunch of people in the 'tub'? "Okay people, clear out... I need to take pictures!" :laughing:

Click to expand...

Julie,

I'll definitely keep my fingers crossed that we'll meet and explore the Smithsonian together "someday"! :hug:

By the way, people do actually use the "Devil's Bathtub" as a "swimming hole" :wow:
Devil's Bathtub (Devil's Fork Loop Trail) | EveryTrail*


----------



## RavensGryf

I read about that Deb, about people swimming in there! It needs a sign "No Peeing in the Pool" :laughing2:

I LOVE the Natural History Museum. I'd love to meet you at Smithsonian, or ANY Natural History Museum!


----------



## Jo Ann

*Frankie*

Hi everyone, just leaving for the great southern Budgie show Held this weekend in Monroe Ga, about an hour East of Atlanta off of I -20. Lots of beautiful birds and friendly people anyone in the area please join us. Directions : see flyer on the BAA web site under great southern Budgie.
Blessings, Jo Ann:budgie:


----------



## Abarriger

Skipper and Scooter have the most happening social lives of any budgies around! Hiking, alien encounters, play dates...


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, what precious pictures! Obviously Madonna had a great time with the flock and I'm sure they all enjoyed the extra attention  

Kylie is just such a handsome boy, and his sparkling eyes make him look not a day over one year old! :clap: 

Skipper and Scooter look like they're very proud showing off their home, and Peachy is just sucking up all the attention like a little yellow sponge :laugh:


----------



## SPBudgie

*Oh - I am SO Jealous!!! What a fantastic event! :jumping:
Great pictures - everyone is as CUTE as can be, (even You, Deb!  ), and obviously enjoying each other's company to the max. 
Love you ALL, and SO happy you got to spend such fun time together!!! :happy4: :urock:*


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

EVERYONE, thanks for the lovely responses. 

Deb was such a kind and generous host. I was truly blessed to be able to meet her and the flock (yes, including you Kylie). I had the best time going on adventures to many museums in DC including the Spy Museum (where Skip and Scoot trained) and the Holocaust Museum which was incredibly sobering and which we had to leave before we had seen it all - just too upsetting to see so much horror.

Brighter note - I LOVED each and everybirdie (and doggie). I was so humbled and stoked that Skip and Scoot let me touch their little bellies - I was in budgie heaven for real. Those two are just such larks - I cannot explain what adorable little critters they are!! They have free reign of the house and know it. They are in and out of their cage all day long, frolicking, doing circuits, playing, talking and just generally being too cute for words!!

And Cathy, so they can learn to speak 'proper' English and understand me better when I next visit  I recorded "G'day mate" on Deb's super cool voice recorder which she had been playing for them. She will let me know if they ever decide to talk Aussie - I Really hope they do.

Again, thank you for such a wonderful adventure and such kindness and hospitality. It was greatly appreciated, my friend. Kisses to all the flock and Kylie.

xo


----------



## Budget baby

Madonna, excellent work we will have em talkin Aus any tick now eh? You beaut!:laughing:


----------



## nuxi

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Meskhenet

sounds like you two had a blast! i'm so happy you got to meet your wonderful friend and your feathered buddies loved her.


----------

